# Piercings, Tattoos and other Beauty Mods?



## AtlantisAK (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw we had another Tattoo thread out there, but it seemed geared more towards BHM and BHM admirers...So what about one for everyone? 
I hope this is in the right thread, I figured since Clothing and Fashion were beauty related and Tattoos/Piercings and Mods fit in with beauty, then we were all set.

So who all has body modifications that are tattoos, piercings or other? 
Why did you get what you did and decide to go through with it? Would you go through more and what are your tips for the Mod Newbs?

I got into piercings after I finally got my first set on my ears at age 14 after begging and begging mom. Since then, I've pierced my own ears about 6 times (I wouldn't suggest doing this yourself, unless you are 1: nuts or 2: can live with any possible concequences) to have a total of 6 lobe piercings and two upper left ear cartilege piercings. Recently a nose piercing (just this weekend!) and probably more to come in the future.

I only have two tattoos...which I feel kind of screwed on because of the prices and the actual work that was done. Not what I'd asked for or saw on the tracing paper. 
For new tattoo people: Make sure you give an artist plenty of time to come up with a design or have your own handy. Don't accept anything that isn't exactly what you want because the artist picks up on that sometimes and totally goes another direction with your tattoo. 
If you have a lot to describe, be sure to write it down, including color scheme and even a sketch would be ideal!
Make sure you read up on the tattoo place for people's opinions as well as finished tattoos if possible...and if your 'assigned' tattooist somehow can't keep the appointment, go home and try again later. Don't toss your ideas to an unprepared tattooist last minute, even if he says he can do it. I made that mistake...It turned out decent but wasnt what I'd wanted.
If you have any doubts? Don't do it! I don't care if you've gone out of your way to go there, but don't do anything if you feel like you're going to regret anything or you get a bad impression.

As for my tattoos, I only have two...a frog on my back, left side and a right foot tattoo. Neither are horrible, but not worth what I paid.

Foot tattoo:






Nose piercing:


----------



## Oona (Mar 27, 2008)

The butterfly was my first tattoo, got it at age 17. The Kanji above it means butterfly. Its a big piece in process that I can't seem to finish. It's a piece that is more of a tribute to my deceased stepdad (mom's 3rd hubby). I thought he was the bees knees... I was wrong. I found out a lot about him recently that has made me rethink my whole perspective of him.








My stars <3 I love these so much! I also got these at 17. About 6 months after I got my butterfly. They represent so much of me in so many ways... And if you cant read it, the text in the bright pink star says "Pardon My Crack"... The tattoo is in the typical "tramp stamp" location, but I got it before it was a fad.







This is my most memorable/humerous tattoo. I got this in memory of my Papa Bear.






Its sort of an inside joke. See, he was a hunter and the first time he brought home the antlers... I was *SO* excited to see them! But he didnt tell me they werent cleaned... He opened the bag they were in and pulled them out... and I went running for the bathroom. The antlers still had brains and fur and skin on them. So gross... Anyway, until the day he passed away he teased me relentlessly. 

Sorry for the slight tangent... I started to reminise a little..

I have about 6 other tattoos but one I am having removed and 5 I did myself and I'm not sure how I feel about flaunting them, they arent awesome... I had to practice somewhere LOL


As for piercings, at one point I had 8 in one ear, 7 in the other, my "monroe", industrial, nipples and my tongue done twice.

The nipple rings went buh-bye due to sllight infection that was INSANELY painful. The earrings, lip ring, industrial and tongue rings went because my previous job was run by a bunch of assholes and they didnt like people to be different. 

I think Im going to get my nipples pierced again.​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 3 tattoos. 2 on my back which are pictured below and a lady bug on the back of my neck which I don't currently have a picture of. I managed to not pay for any of them as well. One for my 18th Bday, 1 for getting straight A's for the first time in my life and the lady bug was from my friend who got money from an accident and said I had to get one with her. Can't say no to that! lol

I have had a fair amount of piercings in my time. I got my tongue pierced when I was 16, before everyone and their momma at my school had it done. 2 in each ear, anti tragus twice, nose, lip twice, and at one point put another one in my tounge. So I, for a few weeks, had a regular vertical tongue piercing and then added a horizontal piercing. That was fun and looked cool but was soooo unpractical. 

But now I only have 1 earring in each ear. I'm so vanilla.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics..  But I wanted to contribute and I don't have my camera  booooooo!

First one is the Greek word for "daughter" .. My Dad drew the stencil for it.  I added the flowers later. The reason they are blue and white, is those are the colors in the Greek flag.  I'm 1/2 Greek. 

The second one is a 4-leaf clover, for my Mom. She loves pink flowers.  My other 1/2 is Irish!

The third is my little blue tiger. I got this with my best friend, Amanda. That was my first tattoo, and she got her first one at the same time. She's since gotten 7 more and I've gotten the ones on my wrists. 

I plan to get 6 more. *laughs* I can't wait!!!! 


In the past I've had my eyebrow, my nose, and my tongue pierced (twice). Now all I have is 2 holes in each ear. 


Edit: The pics are kinda distorted and blurry b/c of my cell phone. I swear I'll take better pictures when I get home.  

View attachment greek.JPG


View attachment irish.JPG


View attachment tiger.JPG


----------



## tattooU (Mar 27, 2008)

When getting a tattoo it's very important to tell your artist what you want. If it's not perfect, just tell them, they won't bite your head off. They are trying to make the tattoo for you, but they can't read your mind. In the same vein, if they tell you your desired design needs a few tweaks, please listen to them. They know what looks good, they are trained professionals who do this every day. As an artist, they want the best possible outcome for all of their tattoos, it's their reputation on the line. If you need to think it over a bit, take your time, this _is_ permanent. 

Patience and communication on both sides are necessary for a good tattoo :bow:

*_This has been a public service announcement from your friendly neighborhood tattoo artist_


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

well I have also had the piercing done.. two in my right eyebrow, three in each ear lobe and the cartilage piercings, plus I had my tongue pierced. Due to my job I removed all my piercings except two in each lobe..

I have three tattoos... the first is a symbol of my love of music and my fave musical group that had the most impact in my life, it's on my right calf.. I got this tattoo about six years ago. The second tattoo is a nautical star located on my right forearm.. love em. lol and my third tattoo is a butterfly on my left shoulder. Love the ink, and more art to come. 

View attachment tattoo 3 resize.jpg


View attachment tattoo 2 resize.jpg


View attachment tattoo 1 resize.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 27, 2008)

I've shown my mods before, but it is always fun to show off your "goodies". So, here are mine...

My piercings (they are all 14gauge)...the helix is the newest one (done last summer).....






I'm really into the Spiral earrings from LittleSeven.com, and the Nines that I am wearing in my first lobe are my favs. 

Here is my tattoo (hand), and the one daughter Rachael got the same day (on her back). We wanted to match. This pic is from the day they were done, so they still look a little red and puffy.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Oona!!!!! oooohhhhh I love the colorful stars! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Oona (Mar 27, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Oona!!!!! oooohhhhh I love the colorful stars! It's beautiful!!



Well thank you! They are my favorite!​


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got my ears pierced a few times..but I've always wanted a nose piercing. And not a stud either. Those sweet mid-90s grunge style nostril hoops are more my style. Oh for the days of flannel torn jeans and hair scrunchies being "stylish". Go comfort go!


----------



## irish_redhead (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 5 currently (pics below). 

1. My first tat was a triple moon goddess symbol with a pentacle in the centre, and my wiccan name (incidentally, the same name as my great aunt who died in 1928). 

2. A portrait of my great aunt Eveleen from 1919. She was 4 years old. There's a lot of family history there, and a deep spiritual connection. 

3. A portrait of Kiefer Sutherland from The Lost Boys. Yes, I am obsessed. I won 3rd place in a contest for this tat (got a Vince Neil autographed Gibson guitar!)

4. A memorial to my nursing career. The pic is from the day it was done - it was the only one that I reacted really badly to, and seem to have an allergy to some colours. 

5. The logo for a band that I'm friends with - The Matadors. 

This year I've got a couple more planned - in May I'm getting a number 13 on the side of my neck, for my 13th anniversary. 

In June I'm planning on a celtic wristband. I'm very specific with this (because of my recent geneology research) and want an artist from scotland or ireland to do it. It'll be done at a convention. 

Eventually I plan to finish the right leg. Kiefer will be accompanied by a Gary Oldman from Bram Stoker's Dracula, and a David Bowie from The Hunger. It's the "5 year plan", since the work is expensive. (The artist - Bob Tyrrell - rocks at portraits. www.bobtyrrell.com. You get what you pay for, and I'd gladly sacrifice anything to get more work done!)

I haven't gotten recent pics of most of these... I should! These were all taken the day of I believe:










(This was the source pic for the tattoo - it's small, and faded and he still managed to pull this much detail!)


















And the winning tat:


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got my first one. My adopted son is starting out and so he used me for practice.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn pic didn't attach
Ruth 

View attachment Ruth full length.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 28, 2008)

I know I've posted them before, but here are my 2 so far.


----------



## tattooU (Mar 28, 2008)

Bob Tyrrell is my hero! :smitten:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 28, 2008)

Omg, the frog is so adorable! It looks real great for being cartoon like.



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I know I've posted them before, but here are my 2 so far.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you get a nose piercing (stud) and take it out for a few hours a day, or are you supposed to leave it in 24/7? Sometimes I wish I had gotten the piercings I had wanted when I was younger, but with my current job, it's not going to be acceptable for me to wear a nose piercing. (Even at a different job I had when I was 20, I wasn't allowed to wear blue nail polish - because we all know pink, red, and purple occurs on nails much more naturally than blue or green.) As it was I removed six of 10 ear piercings when I began working at my current employer years ago.


----------



## Oona (Mar 29, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Can you get a nose piercing (stud) and take it out for a few hours a day, or are you supposed to leave it in 24/7? Sometimes I wish I had gotten the piercings I had wanted when I was younger, but with my current job, it's not going to be acceptable for me to wear a nose piercing. (Even at a different job I had when I was 20, I wasn't allowed to wear blue nail polish - because we all know pink, red, and purple occurs on nails much more naturally than blue or green.) As it was I removed six of 10 ear piercings when I began working at my current employer years ago.



Generally, until it heals completely (which can vary from person to person) you need to leave it in 24/7.

By taking it out and putting it back in while it is still a fresh piercing, it can get very irritated and/or infected. And, from my experience, its just painful...​


----------



## elle camino (Mar 29, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Can you get a nose piercing (stud) and take it out for a few hours a day, or are you supposed to leave it in 24/7?



the latter. sorry girl. 
it's crazy how persistent our body's instinct to heal is. it takes several _years_ (i'm talking up to 10+, in a lot of cases) for a piercing to heal completely, to the point where you can take it out and put it back in at will, with no re-piercing required. some piercings NEVER get there.
personally, i've had the following pierced:

both eyebrows - for 3 years
nostril - for 5 years
septum - for 3 years
tongue - for 4 years
lip/labret - for 5+ years

i took all of those out eventually (see profile for evidence) , and with all of them, when i finally took them out for good, i tried to put the jewelry back in myself within 2 or 3 hours - in some cases due to regret and in others just out of curiosity - and ALL of them had healed back to a point where i'd have to have a professional with a needle redo them to get the jewelry back in.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 29, 2008)

I love these tats 

View attachment 39400


----------



## Frankie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, Oona and Elle. What you said makes sense because now that I think about it, one of my two sets of ear piercings still wants to close up if I don't wear earrings for a few weeks, and I got that set at least 12 years ago. You wouldn't think it would take so long for a couple of tiny holes to fully heal.


----------



## mybluice (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 1 tattoo, both ears triple pierced (but I only wear 1 pair of earrings now) and my cartlidge pierced (will probably be removing it).

Sorry for the poor picture...I got this 8 years ago and my only regret now is that it's on my leg (since I wear dresses several times a week and the people that I'm wearing them around kinda give me funny looks). I wish I had thought about it longer and had it done on like my hip...someplace when I wanted someone to see it they would and when I don't (like the dress issue) they can't. 

View attachment Tat.jpg


----------



## olwen (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got three tats. The bat signal on my left calf. a starburst on my left arm, and a moon and star on my right boob. I want more, but I'm not sure what to get next. I got all of them in my 20's.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 30, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Can you get a nose piercing (stud) and take it out for a few hours a day, or are you supposed to leave it in 24/7? Sometimes I wish I had gotten the piercings I had wanted when I was younger, but with my current job, it's not going to be acceptable for me to wear a nose piercing. (Even at a different job I had when I was 20, I wasn't allowed to wear blue nail polish - because we all know pink, red, and purple occurs on nails much more naturally than blue or green.) As it was I removed six of 10 ear piercings when I began working at my current employer years ago.



I technically am not supposed to be wearing anything more than two sets of earrings and that's it. But I'm getting away with my nose piercing by wearing my glasses low to nearly cover it when the boss is around. It's akward at times, but works. Thankfully she isnt around a lot.

Im sure though, that you can get a clear or flesh tone starter for your piercings if nessicary. I couldnt see any in the case where I got my piercing, so I went with a tiny one instead that wouldnt draw much attention.

Worse comes to worse, you could possibly put a small bandaid patch over it. I've even pondered doing that.

--By the way, great tattoos everyone! I feel jealous!


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 30, 2008)

I've got a tattoo on my ankle thats a three leaf clover that I got when I was 19. I am going to get a "tramp stamp" not because I think its "cool" but because I used to tell myself a LONG time ago when I was young that I'd get one when I was "skinny" welll.....that is NOT EVER going to happen. And its going to be like me celebrating who I am and how well I've been able to accomplish finally having a positive self image and not only that but being able to look at my curvyness as being THE most sexiest thing about my body.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I still have my septum pierced, but I rarely wear jewelry in it though. I miss my rare lip piercing though, they were cool and I loved them, but I took them out a week before I moved to the UK because I knew fitting in was going to be hard here and I didn't want to make it any worse.









I also used to have my labret done and I had my left eyebrow done 3 different times....it kept rejecting after a few months, but I kept redoing it, lol. I had my right one done one. I've also had both nostrils pierced, which I did myself with a piercing stud and a baggie of ice. (Im so hardcore haha!) I don't have any pictures of those on this computer 

I'm thinking about getting my labret redone....it did start to hurt my gums a little though...so I'll have to think about all that. I just miss having a face of metal. Maybe it's a midlife crisis thing, lol.

There is a tattoo I want, I just fear how permanent tattoos are. Theres a wicked tribal butterfly that I want on the base of neck, in between my shoulders, on my fat girl hump. It would look so hot!


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 30, 2008)

I have 15 piercings. The ones in my ears, my labret, my tongue, and the web of my tongue. I'm not quite finished with my ears. My left ear still looks a bit empty to me, but I'm not sure what I want to add yet. 

View attachment Picture 26.jpg


View attachment Picture 28.jpg


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2008)

I have two tats and had a belly piercing (rip).

I will post one tat and the piercing. The other tat is my name on my right cheek. Gotta keep it PG. 

View attachment bear.jpg


View attachment fullbelly.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a few tattoos, but I don't have pictures of them currently. I am planning on getting more at some point, though.


----------



## Neen (Mar 31, 2008)

Tooz is planning on getting those tattoo's with me! I want a medium sized peace sign on the back of my neck.:smitten:


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 1, 2008)

I have my earlobes pierced 3 times each. I had them first pierced as a little girl and then did the rest myself in high school. I used to have a cartilage piercing, eyebrow, tongue and belly button but those have all been taken out and healed over. I have 6 tattoos. I got my first on my 18th birthday and it is a butterfly on my chest. My next was a unicorn head with a heart with my mom's nickname. Then I got a little red rose on top of my foot. Then I went with one of my best friends on her 18th birthday and we both got crosses. Mine is a wooden cross with a purple rose on my shoulder. Then I got a big tree on my leg with a banner that says "Live Laugh Love" and my most recent was fairy dust going around my ankle (the guy messed it up and it looks like a temporary tattoo from a cracker jack box... but I love it anyway!).


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Apr 2, 2008)

Mmmmm... I love tattoos...

not the best pics of them, but I don't have my own dig cam... so this is what you get!:





ARROWS ON RIBS: Sub Zero's fatality for deception (tribute to 40 year old virgin)
REST OF SIDE: DALI elephant with open thought bubble (also 2 figures from other dali paintings not shown).
SHIN: Steadman cactus that my friend and I got together.





Script: Regret's For The Birds (birds form a face, DALI)





ANKLE: Hypnosis Television (My design)





5/8 gauges... recently taken out in exchange for asshole earlobes.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 2, 2008)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> Mmmmm... I love tattoos...
> 
> not the best pics of them, but I don't have my own dig cam... so this is what you get!:
> 
> ...



Wow, i absolutely love your ink, so unique and interesting, the Dali piece is intense!


I've had a few piercings, including my tongue (which i took out after like 2 months of intense irritation), also my belly button which i did myself as a not so bright 15 year old. :doh:

Currently i only have my ears pierced, one in each ear and also my nose which i rarely ware anything in now just occasionally a stud or if I'm feeling a bit rebellious I'll pop in a hoop. I'm lucky as the piercing never heals up, i went 18 months without wearing anything in it and i never had a problem putting a stud back through.

I've often flirted with the idea of getting a tattoo but I'm really fussy and i know i would probably end up hating it. The one's in this tread are kinda inspiring me again though.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 2, 2008)

Very cool tats and piercings!

Probably one of the most over posted tattoos on Dims... :blush: For those who don't know, this is the tattoo I had done on Miami Ink by Chris Garver. The one thing I haven't been able to do (including this photo...) is show the fine detail of her face (I named her Smoochie, my wife's nickname...) I'm still amazed how Chris Garver was able to sketch this up by hand in about 30 to 40 minutes and do the actual tattooing in about 50 minutes.

I also have a tattoo of the California flag on my back... Here are pictures of Smoochie.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a very great tattoo! Such a great bbw tat indeed! I pondered getting a bbw themed tattoo, but I never could come up with a good enough idea or a good enough location. Ah well. Maybe this will inspire me!



fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool tats and piercings!
> 
> Probably one of the most over posted tattoos on Dims... :blush: For those who don't know, this is the tattoo I had done on Miami Ink by Chris Garver. The one thing I haven't been able to do (including this photo...) is show the fine detail of her face (I named her Smoochie, my wife's nickname...) I'm still amazed how Chris Garver was able to sketch this up by hand in about 30 to 40 minutes and do the actual tattooing in about 50 minutes.
> 
> I also have a tattoo of the California flag on my back... Here are pictures of Smoochie.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, that's a very great tattoo! Such a great bbw tat indeed! I pondered getting a bbw themed tattoo, but I never could come up with a good enough idea or a good enough location. Ah well. Maybe this will inspire me!




There are some great artists here on Dims that you could potentially get ideas from for a fat girl tattoo AtlantisAK. Ned Sonntag, Les Toil, Paul Delacroix and Fish to name a few. The most difficult thing about getting a BBW tattoo is that it's hard to find images to choose from, and I really believe that you have to find a FA artist (or a tattoo artist supportive of fat acceptance...) who knows how to draw fat women to get a good properly proportioned image designed.


Here are the threads that led me into getting my tattoo:

Fat girl tattoos? Any ideas?
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19121&highlight=tattoo


Wanna get inked??
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21748&highlight=girl+tattoo


----------



## Oona (Apr 3, 2008)

My Newest​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2008)

My first:





My second: 





And my most recent: Sorry about the quality. I'm in between real cameras right now. Had to use the cell phone


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool tats and piercings!
> 
> Probably one of the most over posted tattoos on Dims... :blush: For those who don't know, this is the tattoo I had done on Miami Ink by Chris Garver. The one thing I haven't been able to do (including this photo...) is show the fine detail of her face (I named her Smoochie, my wife's nickname...) I'm still amazed how Chris Garver was able to sketch this up by hand in about 30 to 40 minutes and do the actual tattooing in about 50 minutes.
> 
> I also have a tattoo of the California flag on my back... Here are pictures of Smoochie.



Awww...smoochie is such a cute pet name


----------



## Ivy (Apr 4, 2008)

So, I have a few tattoos. The first 3 I got when I was 14/15/16. I am in the process of getting one of them covered up. I had a fairy with a moon.. it seemed like a totally sweet idea at 15. 









my peacock and peonies after the first sitting.. i still have another 15 or so hours before it is complete. and even after if it finished, i will probably end up turning the little bit that is on my arm into a half sleeve.


the peacock is on my family crest, and my mom is a gardener and she planted a ton of pink peonies in our yard the year i was born. 

the other tattoos i have will all eventually get covered, so they really aren't worth mentioning. 

i have my nose pierced. i've had my belly button and nipples before as well.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 4, 2008)

1. that is beautiful.
2. i too am getting a peacock tattoo! great minds.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had my ears peirced multiple times since I was a teen, did my cartiledge about 2 years ago, stupid thing still gives me gip though. Got my nose done when I was 17 and I love love LOVE my labret, I really love how it hides a little under my pouty lip :batting:

I don't have any tattoos, but I have a scarification of wings on my shoulder blades, which I really love.

I have seen somebody get a tattoo done to use scars on their arms from self harm, its a beautiful koi and the scars make the scales look shimmery, I am kinda thinking it would be something I would like too.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 4, 2008)

Amazingly beautiful....You've definately got a good artist taking care of your art. I'm definately jealous...but I think you should post the finished piece when it's all done. I think it's going to be beautiful...it is already!



Ivy said:


> So, I have a few tattoos. The first 3 I got when I was 14/15/16. I am in the process of getting one of them covered up. I had a fairy with a moon.. it seemed like a totally sweet idea at 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivy (Apr 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> 1. that is beautiful.
> 2. i too am getting a peacock tattoo! great minds.



thank you! i wanna see pictures of your peacock when you get it!



AtlantisAK said:


> Amazingly beautiful....You've definately got a good artist taking care of your art. I'm definately jealous...but I think you should post the finished piece when it's all done. I think it's going to be beautiful...it is already!



thank you! i will definitely post a finished picture once it gets there.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just lovely, Ivy! 


I want an OM on the small of my back, the eye of horus at the base of my neck, and an Aztec sun design around my belly button. And maybe a piercing some place other than my ears...but alas, I'm a punk.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 3 sets of ear piercings on my ears. two on the lobe and one set on the upper of my lobe I have a nose right though i dont wear it often.

But I want to get a tatoo so badly. I want to get Raqui on my arm and possibly a queen's crown on the head of the R. Still deciding.

I wanted to get it before summer but the expense is to much now. I want it to be done right so you have to pay for a good piece of work.

Raqui


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 4, 2008)

Ivy said:


> So, I have a few tattoos. The first 3 I got when I was 14/15/16. I am in the process of getting one of them covered up. I had a fairy with a moon.. it seemed like a totally sweet idea at 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Ivy! Thats hot! I can't wait to see it when its done! It's so beautiful!


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 3 so far but want lots more also got lucky and have never had to pay for any of mine  My brother on the other hand is covered and has paid a fortune. 

View attachment a7b4[1].jpg


View attachment 7c4b[1].jpg


View attachment 627d[1].jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 4, 2008)

elle camino said:


> 1. that is beautiful.
> 2. i too am getting a peacock tattoo! great minds.



1. You
2. Must post pix of the peacock.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 7, 2008)

Aha! Got a pic of my other tat, the frog on my buttcheek...(not exactly, but close!! More like the thigh area) I was disapointed with the art for what I paid...


----------



## tink977 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I currently have 6 tattoos (tinkerbell on my upper back, stars behind my right ear, a hurricane symbol on my left wrist, the Japanese symbol for "brilliant" on my right ankle, a heart on my right foot that says "Daddy" and a heart on my left foot that says "mama"). I plan on getting many, many, many more. As for peircings, I have two in each ear, both nipples and my nose. I would like to get my tongue done and possibly my eyebrow. I am also interested in some surface peircings on my chest. Anyone have experience with the tongue or surface peircings?


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 16, 2008)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> Mmmmm... I love tattoos...
> 
> not the best pics of them, but I don't have my own dig cam... so this is what you get!:
> 
> ...



i love your tattoos! Beautiful!


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 16, 2008)

ive got three tatts, and ive had 21 piercings but i'm down to 5 right now. 2 in each ear and my tounge. heres a photo of one of the tatts. my latest:






i also have a bat on my neck and a music note on my foot


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2008)

Parliament of owls - your tats are ace. I particularly like the birds bit on your chest, and gauges are hot....upto a point! No bigger than yours in this photo i don't think.

Ivy - that is going to look amazing when it's finished. Beautiful. I can't wait to see! I love big pieces like that & sleeves but I really don't think I'd pull it off...it just wouldn't suit me.

I've currently got 6 piercings - 3 lobe & 1 catrilage in my left ear, and 2 lobe in my right ear. Wanted my tongue pierced for years but i think it would hinder my bassoon-playing and chip my reeds. I'm seriously considering getting my lady bits pierced (not nipples!). When I can afford it, I'm getting a pair of music quavers tattooed on the back of my neck...ouchy!


----------



## Facionado (Apr 18, 2008)

Love those tatoos of Ivy...
The dark colored design was nicely done...
Like it...


----------



## Red (Apr 18, 2008)

Ivy said:


> So, I have a few tattoos. The first 3 I got when I was 14/15/16. I am in the process of getting one of them covered up. I had a fairy with a moon.. it seemed like a totally sweet idea at 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me Ivy, that is beautiful. What a great idea, I can't wait to see it finished. I can already see how detailed and colourful it's going to be, you chose an excellent artist. Keep us updated on it's progress please!


----------



## lalatx (May 25, 2008)

First 2 are 2 that I have now. 
The others are sketches that I drew for some tats I will be getting very soon. 
I have more sketches but these are the only ones I can find right now.

I have my Le brae pierced and I used to have my second holes gaged but I am really allergic to metal so I had to take them out... healed really well through.

Sparrows are going on my shoulder blades.
Flower are going on my left thigh to cover up a scar.
Veritas Vincit means truth concurs in Latin and it is on our family crest- will be on my right wrist. 

View attachment l_6b1973290d03a6c1c194c7211201c406.jpg


View attachment l_9073cc035c7ed626090b1278ee82c002.jpg


View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment IMG_1969.JPG


View attachment IMG_1967.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (May 27, 2008)

I want to get a angel wings across my upper back with a cross in the middle with Jesus on the right, God on the top and a Dove maybe perched on the left or it just say holy spirit, and when my FA marries me I will get his name on the bottom.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 27, 2008)

Here is mind that i usually forget I have . . . 

View attachment IMG_0320.JPG


----------



## irish_redhead (May 28, 2008)

If all goes well I'll be getting 2 more in the next couple of weeks. 

I already have an appointment for early June - I've decided on a black widow spider on the side of my neck, with a "13" in place of the red spots - signifying my 13th anniversary, my affection for the Arachne mythology, and the fact that - well - my husband has been the only survivor so far!

Also next month is the Northern Ink Xposure convention. I've been in touch with an artist from Scotland and want to get a celtic wristband... after doing an extensive geneology project (finally done!) I want something that represents my scottish/irish ancestry, and I want it to be done by someone from there. NIX is my only opportunity. 

I'll post pics when I get them!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 28, 2008)

i have to say, i love your Keifer tattoo, wow, the detail is amazing...pst pic please, lol, when you get the new ones..now the spider, um, no fricking way in hell...lol


----------



## irish_redhead (May 28, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> i have to say, i love your Keifer tattoo, wow, the detail is amazing...pst pic please, lol, when you get the new ones..now the spider, um, no fricking way in hell...lol



LOL! Thanks Darlin'!

Yeah - totally shocking... me getting a Kiefer tattoo... who'd have thought? 

It's more than just a Kiefer tat - it's Kiefer as David in the Lost Boys, which fulfills my fascination with vampires as well (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)

I plan to finish the leg with a Gary Oldman from Bram Stoker's Dracula, and a David Bowie from The Hunger. Bob moved back to Detroit though, so it's gonna take some planning (and saving - those things are expensive as hell!). Sometimes I consider just keeping the leg Kiefer related - add a Young Guns Kiefer and a 24 Kiefer.... but I think Jamie would get a little jealous.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have anything exciting. I have like 10 various ear piercings and my nose pierced. I'm getting a tattoo soon. :]


----------



## Tracy (Jun 3, 2008)

I would love to have a tattoo on my foot but haven't got up the courage to get one YET!.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 10, 2008)

Tracy said:


> I would love to have a tattoo on my foot but haven't got up the courage to get one YET!.



Aw, well I hope you get the courage to do it! I had a tattoo done on my foot (see attachment!) and it really didn't hurt much more than the one on my back, more towards the left hand side. Let me just say that the worst part (which wasnt bad really) was the part of the design near the big toe and the end of the other end that went up towards my ankle. It didnt hurt too bad, and I've been playing with the idea of going back to get more details/an extra design overlaying the first. 
I heard they don't reccomend you take pain meds before going (can't remember why) but I didn't listen and took a 800 mg of motrin about an hour before I got the tat. Everything came out fine! n.n
I made sure I wore a pair of flats that came down low near my toes (as pictured in attachment!) so it wouldn't rub on my tattoo. I've had no problem with any part of it fading or scabbing up the wrong way. The artist did say that the foot tattoo was going to cost me more than usual for a tattoo, because of the higher likelyhood that I'd have to come back for a touchup (due mainly to shoe rubbings). It's absolutely fine though.  

View attachment footouchies100_1300.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 10, 2008)

I love this thread. The art is all so purty. I have three tats, 15 earrings and I just got an Industrial piercing this past weekend. I totally love it but it hurts like hell right now. The only pic I have is of my belly tatoo which is my favorite. My other two are of a turtle and a cross and rainbow which is a symbol of a Catholic retreat group I am a part of. 

View attachment springbreak143.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 10, 2008)

I just had to take some pics when I got home...mainly b/c I really wanted to get a good look at it. 

View attachment industrial 1.JPG


View attachment industrial 2.JPG


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 10, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I just had to take some pics when I got home...mainly b/c I really wanted to get a good look at it.



That's quite the industrial you have there! Looks like it is doing pretty well.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 11, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I just had to take some pics when I got home...mainly b/c I really wanted to get a good look at it.



Ouchies! I've always been thinking into getting one of those, as well as the tragus pierced. I've been a coward reguarding that, lol. Much bravery to you though with your most recent!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 11, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ouchies! I've always been thinking into getting one of those, as well as the tragus pierced. I've been a coward reguarding that, lol. Much bravery to you though with your most recent!



It wasn't as bad as I thought it would have been. However, I didn't realize that they didn't go though both at the same time and didn't know if I could take another poke. I want to get my tragus done on my other ear when this heals. I have to wait or I won't be able to sleep on either side!


----------



## pink_dingo (Jun 14, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/ljlinkagekc/nonWL/Katekanjitat-1.jpg

From top to bottom water, wolf, and moon in Japanese kanji.
Water and moon are both throws to my being a Cancer, and extremely effected by both. I'm a textbook Cancer. To a T. The wolf is because it was the first totem animal I ever earned. My grandfather is N.American, I don't know much about the culture, but I figured "Hey, I'm doing zodiac stuff, lets throw totem stuff in there too". 

Its larger and lower than I'd planned it, but I'm not too worried about it. 
I'm currently going to get this one priced so I can have my wrists done for my birthday. There will be some scroll work and hearts/stars appropriate for whichever side.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/ljlinkagekc/nonWL/TattooWrists.png

I don't have any more pictures of what I have, I have drawings for the rest of my ink that I want though....the big stuff anyway:

Psuedo 3/4 sleeves on both arms
celtic knotwork ending in claddaugh on one side and tribal shamrock on the other around my left ankle, my Gram's initials in the heart of the claddaugh
A little monarch butterfly (also for my Gram.)
swallows on either my collar bones or feet, I can't decide...
shamrock on my third toe of my right foot. 
Someday my child/childrens' names. (Children are forever, husbands/boyfriends aren't neccessarily. SO glad I didn't have the ex fiance's name put on my body!)
My entire back will be a conglomeration of fairy tale characters, featuring pinup girls wherever possible
Key on my right hip, scrolly antique sort.



My piercings are boring/standard for now. Ears twice at the bottom, but if I wear studs my ears try to suck them in and heal over them, so I've got to wear CBR's. Top of my left ear is done, I'd like an industrial but I don't want my ears to stick out at all and they're shaped a bit odd for an industrial. Had my tongue done as a teenager, its long since healed over. I had a VCH scheduled but chickened out when my piercer quit and I was going to be stuck with a male piercer, I have to find a new shop now. Eventually I think I may do my tongue again, and my nipples. The VCH is my next piercing no matter what though!


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm spending the weekend (and all my money) at a tattoo convention. 

I need my hubby to get a pic of the one on my back. But here's my new neck tat: 

View attachment widowtatsm.jpg


----------



## irish_redhead (Jun 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd add on to the last post, with a pic of my first tat (done on Friday) of the weekend. It's based on a piece of Leonard Cohen's artwork - the inverted hearts that adorn many of his original pieces. 

Also, the hubby got a tat this weekend as well. Of me. Based on a pic of me at the beach when we were in Galveston in 1997-ish. I had a hard time getting a decent pic of it... it looks darker than it is, and once it's healed the shading should be more evident. 

View attachment lheartstat.jpg


View attachment jamiebbwtat.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Jun 15, 2008)

i have a pic of myself for the background of my cell phone...i'm sure i'll end up with it as a pic of me tattooed somewhere on my body before i die lol


----------



## Tracy (Jul 2, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Aw, well I hope you get the courage to do it! I had a tattoo done on my foot (see attachment!) and it really didn't hurt much more than the one on my back, more towards the left hand side. Let me just say that the worst part (which wasnt bad really) was the part of the design near the big toe and the end of the other end that went up towards my ankle. It didnt hurt too bad, and I've been playing with the idea of going back to get more details/an extra design overlaying the first.
> I heard they don't reccomend you take pain meds before going (can't remember why) but I didn't listen and took a 800 mg of motrin about an hour before I got the tat. Everything came out fine! n.n
> I made sure I wore a pair of flats that came down low near my toes (as pictured in attachment!) so it wouldn't rub on my tattoo. I've had no problem with any part of it fading or scabbing up the wrong way. The artist did say that the foot tattoo was going to cost me more than usual for a tattoo, because of the higher likelyhood that I'd have to come back for a touchup (due mainly to shoe rubbings). It's absolutely fine though.



AtlantisAK, after reading your post I did some research on what kind of tattoo that I would like to have. I am going this evening to get my first tattoo. I actually want to get two. One on my foot which I have picked out a small lady bug and the other one is love written in Kanji and I would like to have it put on my back. I'm so excited. I will post pics soon.


----------



## DolceBBW (Jul 2, 2008)

I have 6 tattoos total my tongue pierced, my ears pierced twice each and my nipples piereced. Here are the tat pics....... though im missing a pic of the lion on my left ankle 

View attachment 00000.jpg


View attachment eye of ra.jpg


View attachment Dolce.jpg


View attachment leo sign.jpg


View attachment tigercub.jpg


----------



## Tracy (Jul 3, 2008)

I did it!  Here are the pics. Yin Yang bug on right foot and Love in Kanji on my back. It was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I'm so glad that I did.  

View attachment tattoo1.jpg


View attachment tattoo2.jpg


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG, I LOVE this tattoo! I've been looking for a "trap stamp" that really was me and this is close to perfect! My birthday is coming up in September and I'm going to treat myself to a tattoo very similar to this. I'm going to use the same layout and colors but I'm going to do hearts instead of the hearts! Thank you SO much for the great idea!!! I'm super excited now!

Hugs,
Carla 



Oona said:


> My stars


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 6, 2008)

Omg, nice choices! I really like how simple and cute they are....the ladybug is just perfect! n.n Grats on the new tats!



Tracy said:


> I did it!  Here are the pics. Yin Yang bug on right foot and Love in Kanji on my back. It was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I'm so glad that I did.


----------



## Tracy (Jul 7, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Omg, nice choices! I really like how simple and cute they are....the ladybug is just perfect! n.n Grats on the new tats!



Thank you! I'm not finished with the one on my back. I'm going to have Peace put above the current one and Happiness below the current one. I'm now addicted.


----------

